# Concrete ship ling...



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Had a buddy who has never been to the concrete ship, so as I pull up I notice a good ling swimming alongside the sunken ship...had a bomber long A , which she destroyed as soon as it hit the water...


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Very nice !

You need to buy a lottery ticket Tommy :biggrin:


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

awesome! friend of mine has picked up a few in the channel over the years


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir.


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

Very nice. what did it weigh?


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Kick arse. Tells me the good water is here.


----------



## cobrasteven (May 1, 2017)

WOW!


----------



## uscgnazzario (Feb 1, 2015)

Nice work! I’ve caught some good fish there but never a cobia.


----------



## cjqh77 (Dec 25, 2017)

Doesnt get much better than that dude! Awesome!!!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

Awesome, I got spooled by something a couple of weeks ago, I wonder if it could have been.


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

Was this the concrete ship at seawolf?


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*Yes....*

Yes at seawolf park....and for the gentleman that got spooled I would guess a jackfish got ya, before I would say a ling.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

**** those things seem to follow you around LOL. Good job.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

You don't see that every day, great catch. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Thatâ€™s great. Very nice catch.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*Ling*

Flynut, I didnt weigh her....sorry.


----------



## Tails-Up (Mar 4, 2017)

some guys have all the luck


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Excellent...

John


----------

